# LOOKING FOR TERRAMYCIN EYE OINTMENT?



## yagyujubei (Jan 23, 2013)

It seems that there is a shortage right now, but I have seen it as cheap as a dollar a tube shipped from Turkey. 150 tubes for $159. I ordered four tubes and it was $14.99 shiped. Stock up. I will most probably get some more.


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you use it that much, that you need so much of it?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 23, 2013)

Good to know. This is a good thing have. Especially in dry winter time conditions.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 23, 2013)

Please don't question me like that. If you want to spend $15 per tiny tube, feel free to do so. Don't put your negative spin on a post that I think is helpful.


wellington said:


> Do you use it that much, that you need so much of it?


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not sure why you are getting upset. I am asking, because I have never had to use it and didn't know it was something that would be so wanted or should be had, that someone would buy that much. I only have one tort. Really don't know how many you have. You live, I believe in either PA or IN for the most part the same kind of weather. Instead of attacking me, educate me in why it is something you use and would want so much of. Sorry if I didn't ask in a non-offensive way, I meant nothing by it.


----------



## Richsandwich (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol sounds like a dooms day prepper. You can never have to many supplies .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 23, 2013)

Richsandwich said:


> Lol sounds like a dooms day prepper. You can never have to many supplies .



Too true & thanks yageyujubei!


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't keep supplies on hand like that. I have learned from the long ago past not too. Most stuff like that expires. I have thrown away a lot of money because of keeping too much on hand. Which is a good thing if you don't have to use it, bad thing when it's waisted money. 
I still didn't get an answer


----------



## Baoh (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, as I should pick up some spare tubes. My employer makes it.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 23, 2013)

This "shortage" has been going on for two or three years now.......It was discontinued but picked back up again. It isn't being marketed to the US though.......


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2013)

it does expire... I have found it at feed stores, or thru a vet.. 
there is also a Terramycin powder you can use in water for chickens.. anyone know if this would be good in soaks??


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 24, 2013)

Laura said:


> it does expire... I have found it at feed stores, or thru a vet..
> there is also a Terramycin powder you can use in water for chickens.. anyone know if this would be good in soaks??



This antibiotic solution has been used in my country by some people to soaking their sick torts. I just wonder if they are really useful through soaking because we can't even know how much the torts will drink it thus we don't know if we have given correct dosage. Some claim very success to cure their torts using this method.

And I have another question too. Does this antiobiotic in soaking liquid get absorbed by the tortoise through cloaca?


----------



## Edna (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, Dennis. Terramycin eye ointment is also also useful for dogs and cats and.... probably anything that has eyes. I don't pay a lot of attention to expiration dates. For the most part they are a manufacturers best guess, or there for liability purposes. It's not as if the product becomes useless on the designated day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had to buy it online for some time now. Thanks for the reminder, Dennis. I like to have it on hand. In my opinion, it is a miracle drug.


----------



## Baoh (Jan 24, 2013)

Edna said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Dennis. Terramycin eye ointment is also also useful for dogs and cats and.... probably anything that has eyes. I don't pay a lot of attention to expiration dates. For the most part they are a manufacturers best guess, or there for liability purposes. It's not as if the product becomes useless on the designated day.



They are there for multiple reasons. One, as you mentioned, is liability protection. 

Stability programs are required, though, so it is not really a guess. There are extrapolations early on based on forced degradation work that may not play out in the recommended storage conditions, but that has to be further enforced in development by real-time stability data at the desired condition.

Some drugs can break down into toxic degradants, but not many do. Most just lose potency over time (usually a very long time). The product is nearly fully potent at the point of expiry. The specifications by which this sort of thing is judged are extremely conservative.

As for the stockouts, there happened to be two independent factors that ended up causing the issue, but supplies are expected to be restored to acceptable levels by around the end of next month (if not much sooner and depending on area) if all corrective action goes to plan.

It is a much more popular product in non-US countries. I buy it online.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 24, 2013)

Baoh said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reminder, Dennis. Terramycin eye ointment is also also useful for dogs and cats and.... probably anything that has eyes. I don't pay a lot of attention to expiration dates. For the most part they are a manufacturers best guess, or there for liability purposes. It's not as if the product becomes useless on the designated day.
> ...


Great information, thanks.


----------



## JRLearned (Jan 24, 2013)

NewEgg.com of all places has it on their marketplace, sold by Eagle's Sparrow Pet Supplies. I've ordered it on NewEgg, came by USPS in 3 days. Here is the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA10N08P5212


----------

